# Gluttony?



## satz (Aug 14, 2006)

This might seem a strange question, but i would be grateful for any opinions.

I normally eat dinner around 6-7 o'clock. I am currently still a university student so sometimes I am still awake at midnight. Often at this time I get a little peckish and feel like a snack or some supper. Is this being intemperate if it happens very frequently as in close to every night?

I have been thinking recently about being more moderate in my eating habits so i would be happy for any thoughts.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 14, 2006)

No, it's natural. Have a very small complex carbo snack and you'll sleep better.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 14, 2006)

I eat a small snack, maybe cereal at 5:30am. At 9am I eat a good size brakfast meal. At 12pm I eat a good size lunch. About 3pm I get pretty hungry, but its too early for dinner, so I eat a light snack. I eat dinner at about 6pm and usually go to sleep at about 10pm. I begin to get hungry at like 9 or 10 but Im going to sleep anyway. If I stay up late like midnight , I am definately grabbing something to eat. From what I have researched, we should really be eatting every three hours or so with smaller portions. It keeps the metabolism rollin.


----------



## satz (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Meg and Joe.


----------

